
Understanding .NET MAUI and the Future of Xamarin - homarp
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3565550/understanding-net-maui-and-the-future-of-xamarin.html
======
binarynate
When Microsoft first pitched the “one .NET” vision for .NET 5 last year, they
made it sound like they would be incorporating features from Mono (like AOT
compilation) into the .NET Core CLR so that the new runtime (.NET 5) would be
used everywhere:

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/introducing-
net-5/](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/introducing-net-5/)

However, their announcements from Build (and this blog post) have made it
clear that there will still be two different runtimes (Mono and the .NET 5
CLR) with different strengths and features, and that they will just share the
same BCL. Although I can can understand the rationale for keeping multiple
runtimes (creating a single runtime that does all things well would be
difficult and take a lot of work), the change in vision is disappointing.

